# Авиация > Литература >  Подписка на 2 новых электронных книжки

## Owl-99

Подробности здесь:

Внимание, ПОДПИСКА ! - Журнал Owl-99

Все вопросы просьба посылать на указанный адрес эл. почты.

----------

